# HUO - Huon Aquaculture Group



## System (20 October 2014)

> *Huon IPO tipped to reel in $455m*
> 
> THE founders of the country’s second-largest salmon producer, Huon Aquaculture, are expected to pocket up to $25 million in *initial proceeds through the float of the business this month.
> 
> Peter and Frances Bender started their Tasmanian-based farming operation 28 years ago and the business is now earmarked to debut on the ASX on October 23 as one worth between $415m and $455m.




More: http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...-to-reel-in-455m/story-e6frg8zx-1227078284377

http://www.huonaqua.com.au


----------



## pixel (3 November 2014)

Floated at $4.75 on October 23rd, very little appears to have been stagged.
Trading range between $4.89 and $4.61 appears evenly balanced.





The  other two stocks in this sector are CSS and TGR. 
Would anyone know of any others?


----------



## debtfree (3 November 2014)

Hi Pixel,

Just ran a scan for Packaged Foods and Meats and it returned:
AYB
BGA
BAL
BUG
CZZ
CVS
CSS
FFI
FRM
FNP
GFF
MTI
PFL
TGR
WCB
YOW

But it didn't pick up HUO


----------



## pixel (3 November 2014)

debtfree said:


> Hi Pixel,
> 
> Just ran a scan for Packaged Foods and Meats and it returned:
> AYB
> ...




Thanks Mate,

What is your data source?
HUO is a very new listing; that's probably the reason.
On the ASX list, it appears as "HUON AQUACULTURE GROUP LIMITED | HUO | Food, Beverage & Tobacco"


----------



## debtfree (3 November 2014)

Just ran it through the scan on Incredible Charts


----------



## Faramir (24 April 2015)

Big drop to $3.70 - 20.2% drop

This announcement
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20150423/pdf/42y1s7qsjgnpdq.pdf

EBITDA forecast is now between $40-$45 million instead the original $52 million.

The extra supply (can I call it dumping?) of salmon around the world doesn't bode well for TGR Tassal either. I need time to study this stock. I really want a food stock or a stock I can eat. Missed out big time on CZZ (Calipano Honey). I don't own any food stocks. It's an area I need to start learning about.

Not sure if the downward trend has finished.
I like salmon. I think I prefer Tassal over Huon. Why? I see Tassal products in Woolies. I know Huon is more of a wholesaler but I am not familiar with Huon.

Can someone educate me or provide feedback? Thank you. I will admit that I am not interested in buying. One reason is a lack of funds but the second reason is that I like Tassal more if I did have enough funds.


----------



## skc (24 April 2015)

Faramir said:


> Big drop to $3.70 - 20.2% drop
> 
> This announcement
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20150423/pdf/42y1s7qsjgnpdq.pdf
> ...




If you want something to eat...

SHV - almonds
AAC - beef
AHF, A2M, FSF - milk
BGA - cheese
GNC - grains
FNP - bit of dairy and cereal
FRM - eggs
CSS - tunas
RIC - feedstock (although it seems safe to assume that you are not a farm animal)

None of these are recommendations. Just somehting to eat


----------



## skyQuake (24 April 2015)

skc said:


> If you want something to eat...




Why not also look at a few delicious overseas listings?

MCD US (McDonalds)
YUM US (KFC, Pizza hut, Taco bell)
KKD US (Krispy Kremes)


----------



## skc (24 April 2015)

skyQuake said:


> Why not also look at a few delicious overseas listings?
> 
> MCD US (McDonalds)
> YUM US (KFC, Pizza hut, Taco bell)
> KKD US (Krispy Kremes)




No... the OP said *FOOD*!


----------



## Faramir (24 April 2015)

Thank you skc and skyQuake.

Does anyone think food is going to be a good area to invest in? I think food exports will be a great opportunity in the future. I have no food stocks at the moment and it is a completely new area for me to investigate. This list is very interesting and some of them have done very well. Some are very recent IPOs. I won't be doing much for now until I can get more funds. How would someone 'predict' which food product will be in big demand in the near and long term future?

Has Huon 'value-add' to their product. This is something to investigate. It is one thing to grow something, harvest it and ship it somewhere. It might be something extra to process it, box it and sell it as a package. The demand for salmon should increase because salmon is perceived as a better 'meat' than beef or pork. Anyone want to agree or disagree? There is not much wild salmon around due to over fishing. So Huon and Tassal can hopefully fill in that gap with their farms? Again any comment?

I commented on Huon because yesterday's drop may have presented a 'bargain'. I didn't jump in because I cannot tell if it will go further down. I have not put a value on HUO yet. I have been watching TGR Tassal more. Tassal has a higher market cap and better market share.

If all food stocks (especially potential export food stocks) are very similar to each other, then maybe an food EFT might pop up. Time to investigate (when I get time). Sorry - maybe I should search "All I can eat" thread and talk about food stocks in general. Huon has been on my watchlist because I saw it go up last year and I like Salmon.


----------



## Value Collector (24 April 2015)

Faramir said:


> Thank you skc and skyQuake.
> 
> Does anyone think food is going to be a good area to invest in? I think food exports will be a great opportunity in the future. I have no food stocks at the moment and it is a completely new area for me to investigate. This list is very interesting and some of them have done very well. Some are very recent IPOs. I won't be doing much for now until I can get more funds. How would someone 'predict' which food product will be in big demand in the near and long term future?
> 
> ...




The food sector certainly has some great businesses in it, whether these turn out to be good investments for you depends whether you are able to identify which ones are the good ones, and you avoid over paying for them.

I am a long term TGR shareholder, so I understand the basics of the salmon industry, I haven't done much work on the specifics of Huon, I know they do sell some branded products into Coles and Woolworths, and by the looks of it are investing more into value added products.

As I said I already own Tgr so am not in a rush to get into Huon, but I will do some more work on them and if they appear to be doing the right things and are cheap I might take some.


----------



## Faramir (25 April 2015)

Thank you Value Collector.


----------



## tge oracle (27 April 2015)

I never thought that an opportunity to acquire TGR and HUO shares at, what I regard, a reasonable price would eventuate anytime soon, but here we are, with a sham Greens senate enquiry and short term price adjustment due to Norwegian dumping and both entities are becoming very attractive investments most likely, ultimately, to overseas suitors. I have always invested on the premise of sustained long term growth profiles when choosing companies to invest in, however, in the case of TGR and HUO I see significant takeover/acquisition opportunities for global salmon producers. I regard the paramount risk in aquaculture is disease/virus infections in stock and this can have devastating results. For those of you who remember Western Kingfish ( WKL ), it destroyed the company. The best defense against this risk is biological isolation. This is achieved by farming in different geographical locations throughout the world and is the reason Marine Harvest ( worlds largest salmon producer ) has salmon farms in Norway, Chile, Scotland and Canada. Tasmania provides another level on biological security for global salmon producers in the event of disease/virus. Additionally, TGR and HUO are high quality / environmentally responsible aquaculture companies with unique access to the Australian market. The opportunity for a global player to move may be short lived as I am of a view that the Green’s senate enquiry will leave TGR and HUO smelling of roses and will, in fact, add to their credentials as ethical and environmentally responsible aquaculture companies. The value of these entities will correct to reflect this realization and a unique investing opportunity will be lost.
I am a investor in both companies and using this price weakness to accumulate more stock.

Disc- Opinion only, Invested in TGR and HUO (presently increasing holdings due to price weakness), DYOR.


----------



## tge oracle (14 July 2015)

Well, the market has decided to punish HUO since the profit warning a couple of months ago but for investors such as myself it has provided ,what I believe to be, a unique buying opportunity. I am surprised HUO hasn't started to appreciate in value like TGR. The recent announcement of the Parramatta Creek processing facility completion will help to put this company in the spotlight. I have attached a link to this announcement below. 
I will continue to accumulate HUO at these levels.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-07-09/huon-aquaculture-processing-facility-0807/6604668

Disc - invested in HUO ( Significant ) and accumulating. Invested in TGR. Opinion only.DYOR.


----------



## joeno (14 July 2015)

I bought into this stock a couple of months ago over Tassal and Cleanseas. In hindsight a bad idea as it was almost the same mkt cap as Tassal back then, but at least in Sydney does not have 1/5 the product presence of the Tassal products in Coles or Woolies.


----------



## galumay (15 July 2015)

joeno said:


> I bought into this stock a couple of months ago over Tassal and Cleanseas. In hindsight a bad idea as it was almost the same mkt cap as Tassal back then, but at least in Sydney does not have 1/5 the product presence of the Tassal products in Coles or Woolies.




I guess its a good learning opportunity, analyse why you chose HUO over TGR and see if you made a bad decision or an unlucky one. TGR has benefited from the DeCosti deal and the retail deal with Woolies and Aldi since your decision.

I bought TGR a couple of months ago, but my analysis is that in my case it was good luck rather than a good decision - the rumours were out there about the DeCosti deal but they were just rumours and I had no inkling of the retail deals.

My research did suggest that TGR was a better choice because of its relative cheapness compared to the intrinsic value I calculated and the stonger numbers on the metrics I consider in my research.


----------



## Klogg (15 July 2015)

galumay said:


> My research did suggest that TGR was a better choice because of its relative cheapness compared to the intrinsic value I calculated and the stonger numbers on the metrics I consider in my research.




There are a raft of qualitative aspects that also lead me to believe TGR is the better company. It's approach to environment concerns, along with partnership with WWF and ASC accreditation go a long way, not to mention the strong history of concern for the shareholder (galumay - I assume these made part of your intrinsic valuation inputs)


----------



## tge oracle (22 July 2015)

The plummeting AUD is going to be a boon for aquaculture companies in Australia. Our aquaculture products are already regarded as the best in the world and with increasing demand from Japan and China, HUO, in particular, will benefit significantly by growing it's export market ......refer to recent ABC Rural article, hereunder.


http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-07-14/japan-salmon-demand-huon-aquaculture-tasmania/6618280

I regard TGR, HUO and CSS as, potentially, the best investment opportunities in a generation as they move toward a more export orientated business model.

Disc - opinion only, Invested in TGR , HUO and CSS. DYOR.


----------



## Klogg (22 July 2015)

tge oracle said:


> I regard TGR, HUO and CSS as, potentially, the best investment opportunities in a generation as they move toward a more export orientated business model.




Not sure if you're aware, but a very large portion of TGR's revenues come from the domestic retail market (about 70% from memory), and another 25% or so from the domestic wholesale market. So the AUD play may not be as significant in this case as you may expect.

That said, it will make Norweigan imports more expensive, so it may have more of an impact than I lead myself to believe.


----------



## tge oracle (22 July 2015)

Klogg said:


> Not sure if you're aware, but a very large portion of TGR's revenues come from the domestic retail market (about 70% from memory), and another 25% or so from the domestic wholesale market. So the AUD play may not be as significant in this case as you may expect.
> 
> That said, it will make Norweigan imports more expensive, so it may have more of an impact than I lead myself to believe.




Yes, tks Klogg, I am aware of both TGR and HUO's domestic market penetration and, in a way, that's precisely the point I am making. Both companies have relatively small export markets and it is my belief that the potential for increasing exports far outweighs the demand from the domestic market. If you have been a long term holder of TGR you may recall Pacific Andes selling out of TGR with a 19% holding a couple of years ago, the reason, TGR wanted to focus on the domestic market not export. FYI, Pacific Andes is one of the largest seafood suppliers to the Chinese market, I believe this was a lost opportunity by TGR. I hope PA runs the ruler over HUO , as they might get a more receptive response from them as they a evidently focused on the export market for their product.

Either way, investing in these companies will deliver solid growth in my view. TGR has already started to appreciate......HUO won't be far behind!

Disc- Opinion only. Invested in TGR, HUO and CSS. DYOR.


----------



## tge oracle (26 July 2015)

I have been recently communicating with an associate in Japan and have some interesting news to report. Apparently there is a news article being broadcast on Japanese television about the high demand for farmed seafood, particularly BFT and Unagi ( Freshwater Eel ).  There are reports that Kinki are unable to meet demand and are running out of mature BFT. It is interesting that Japanese consumers prefer the farmed product over wild caught and the main reason for this is the fat content which improves flavour , texture and health benefits ( omega 3 etc ). Australian consumers may not realize but the same principle applies in this country. Most of our top sushi restaurants purchase farmed product in preference over wild caught product for the same reasons stated above. I believe this dynamic is an increasing global phenomenon, which is gradually gaining traction in the consumer world and more importantly, for investor’s, the financial world. 
HUO and CSS have realized this potential and will benefit significantly from this changing consumption dynamic. TGR have decided to focus more on the domestic market but still have limited exports that will still benefit from this demand.
I am of a view that the conundrum facing Kinki will become a reality for HUO and CSS in the future as this raindrop becomes a flood. This is particularly relevant when noting the comment by Mr Kamiya, in my last HUO post, where he states that Salmon is the most popular sushi / sashimi choice by Japanese consumers. 
It is important to note that, in the case of Salmon, Japan is only a minor producer and essentially imports most of it’s Salmon. 

I will keep investors updated with any other relevant information / reports by my contacts in Japan.

Disc – Opinion only. Invested in HUO ( accumulating ) , CSS ( accumulating ) and TGR. DYOR.


----------



## tge oracle (28 July 2015)

I found this interesting article whilst conducting investment research. It is a few months old but what I find interesting is that Credit Suisse accurately predicted pricing pressure as a short term risk but raised their 12 month target to $ 5-50 and applied an outperform rating for HUO. 
I don't disagree with their rating / target and , in fact, consider it to be very conservative.

http://www.afr.com/markets/equity-m...ment-view-on-huon-aquaculture-20150225-13p1l5

Disc - Invested in HUO ( accumulating ). Opinion only.DYOR.


----------



## pixel (29 July 2015)

That's all very interesting, and I have HUO on my watchlist as a potential investment.

BUT

Am I correct and 60M shares are still sitting in escrow? That's 68% of the total, I'm led to believe.
Could that be the reason why HUO is trading at the lower end of its overall trading range?


----------



## tge oracle (29 July 2015)

pixel said:


> That's all very interesting, and I have HUO on my watchlist as a potential investment.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...




Hi Pixel, do I understand you correctly.......you are considering investing! I thought you were more of a trader following your CSS posts. Anyway, I am very exited about the prospects for HUO and firmly believe this company will deliver the long term returns I , initially, expected from CSS. HUO will become a great investment for long term holders.
You are correct about the shares in escrow, however, I don't believe this is the reason for the lower valuation of HUO,it has more to do with Norwegian salmon dumping in Australia as a result of Russian and Chinese trade import restrictions and the subsequent profit warning. As is quite often the case, the market over reacts to such events and great companies get " thrown out with the bath water". As a significant investor, in aquaculture, I couldn't believe my luck when HUO shares got punished so heavily and have been happily relieving the seller of his burden. 

Aquaculture is yet to have it's " day in the sun " but it is starting to happen in this country and investors / fund managers will eventually wake up to it's potential and growth delivery . You may have read the recent news article about plans for the worlds largest prawn farm in Northern Australia. This is just the beginning, Australia offers a unique environment for aquaculture with it's geographic bio security and clean healthy environment. These are the cornerstones for successful aquaculture and this gives us competitive advantage.

Disc - Invested in HUO ( accumulating ) , CSS ( accumulating ) and TGR. DYOR.


----------



## tge oracle (30 July 2015)

Pixel, in reference to my last post , here is an article on plans for the worlds largest prawn farm to be built in Australia.

http://www.themercury.com.au/news/b...r-project-status/story-fnj6ehgr-1227458732109


Disc - Invested in HUO ( accumulating ) , CSS ( accumulating ) and TGR. DYOR.


----------



## pixel (30 July 2015)

tge oracle said:


> Pixel, in reference to my last post , here is an article on plans for the worlds largest prawn farm to be built in Australia.
> http://www.themercury.com.au/news/b...r-project-status/story-fnj6ehgr-1227458732109
> Disc - Invested in HUO ( accumulating ) , CSS ( accumulating ) and TGR. DYOR.




Thanks for that, tge-Oracle
I had watched Landline on Sunday when a similar plan was presented from Queensland. The operator of an existing prawn farm talked about plans to expand, but cited red tape, dozens of different departments being involved with often conflicting agendas. 

OK, prawns are different animals to Huon's salmon, but the problems are comparable - as are the potential rewards from export markets. After all, Australia has still that clean green reputation. Let's foster it and pray that our governments don't stuff that up as well...

As to my trading, you're correct in principle. But when I see long-term prospects like this, I'm not averse to parking a few funds in a long-term project that may reap rewards over a longer time horizon.


----------



## tge oracle (30 July 2015)

pixel said:


> Thanks for that, tge-Oracle
> I had watched Landline on Sunday when a similar plan was presented from Queensland. The operator of an existing prawn farm talked about plans to expand, but cited red tape, dozens of different departments being involved with often conflicting agendas.
> 
> OK, prawns are different animals to Huon's salmon, but the problems are comparable - as are the potential rewards from export markets. After all, Australia has still that clean green reputation. Let's foster it and pray that our governments don't stuff that up as well...
> ...




Good to see you are open to long term investing Pixel. I am very confident you won't be disappointed with an investment in HUO, should you decide to proceed. 

I take note of your comments in regards to Govt red tape but, in a perverse way, this is beneficial to aquaculture in Australia. Consumers are gradually accepting farmed seafood for one very important reason  - environmentally responsible, sustainable and impeccable health controls. These can only realistically be achieved through Bureaucratic red tape and regulatory oversight. It is onerous, but not for companies that understand this principle, in fact , this is precisely why Norwegian salmon was barred from China and Russia ( product contamination  ). TGR and HUO should be beating the doors down in these markets to establish a foothold in the absence of Norwegian salmon.

Disc – Opinion only. Invested in HUO ( accumulating ) , CSS ( accumulating ) and TGR. DYOR.


----------



## tge oracle (1 August 2015)

Further to my earlier prediction concerning Australian aquaculture being in demand by potential suitors , this article was in today's Australian.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...g-in-costa-stake/story-fn91v9q3-1227465448026

Disc - Opionion only. Invested in TGR ( hold ) , CSS ( hold ) and HUO ( accumulating ).DYOR


----------



## tge oracle (27 August 2015)

Having had a chance to peruse the Annual report , my impression is one of mediocrity, particularly, when compared to Tassal. I was quietly hopeful that HUO would deliver at the higher end of their April estimates i.e. EBITDA of $45M. 
I was pleased to see overall revenue meet prospectus forecast albeit at lower prices. This is a dynamic that should change for FY2016 with increased demand and higher prices.
Looking at the positive side, we are yet to realize the full value from processing at Parramatta Creek, increased biomass, new external market penetration and growing domestic demand ( around 10% ). 
I was hoping for an inaugural dividend but acknowledge that the funds are better spent on their growth plan as I am confident this will result in an improved dividend for FY 2016 and a lower debt ratio.
The early stages of public listing can be frustrating, but not for patient investors. TGR embarked on a similar expenditure and 5 year growth plan,when they first listed, which resulted in exponential growth in the entity value and dividends payable.
I am very confident that HUO will follow a similar trend and view this company as providing a better growth profile than TGR .
I have been building my portfolio positions in HUO , TGR and CSS over the past 12 months or so but have now reverted to a hold for all three as I am accumulating  MGC ( Dairy ) and CGC ( Fruit/Veg ) due to price weakness.
I am very bullish on the food sector and continue to see this sector as providing the best growth potential both in Australia and Overseas.

Disc – Opinion only. Invested in HUO, TGR and CSS ( all holds ). MGC and CGC       ( accumulating both ). DYOR.


----------



## tge oracle (28 August 2015)

This article in today's Australian won't help sentiment. I do think it is a little dramatic though.....the author hasn't taken April's profit warning and reduced forecast into account. This information was already known by the market. Yesterday's result fell within April's guidelines. I accept, however, that the non payment of a dividend was unexpected and will have disappointed investors.


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...misses-forecasts/story-fn91vch7-1227501859729

Disc - Opinion only. invested in HUO ( hold ). DYOR.


----------



## tge oracle (4 September 2015)

Einstein described compound interest as the 8th great wonder of the world. He was , of course , correct. For investors who can see the big picture there are other great wonders……..for example, macro economic events. 
The rapidly depreciating AUD is a unique cyclical event that only happens once every 10-20years. For investors seeking opportunity in entities that benefit from the weakening AUD , the time has come.
I have been actively accumulating a range of agricultural and aquaculture investments and continuing to do so in selected companies that , I believe, have been oversold.
HUO is at the top of my list along with MGC, CGC and now AAC .
Despite the overriding negative sentiment in Australia, as a result of the collapse of the mining boom, there is cause to be optimistic in the soft commodities sector which will provide the next cyclical boom. 

Disc – Opinion only. Invested in HUO, TGR, CSS, MGC , CGC , WBA and AAC. DYOR.


----------



## tge oracle (5 October 2015)

I have attached a quote from legendary investor Carl Icahn from an article on the front page of today’s SMH. He is very bearish on the world economy and, in particular, Australia. He does, however, single out agriculture ( presumably also aquaculture ) as a bright spot in Australia’s future. I have not posted the full article but it is worth a read.

Quote: 

“For Australia, the end of the China-led commodities boom does not spell an end to China-led export growth. Agriculture represents a huge opportunity, as do services and education, while China's need for commodities will never be modest.”


For full article follow link:

http://www.smh.com.au/comment/a-glo...h-us-down-the-wrong-path-20151002-gjzuu8.html



Disc – Invested in MGC, AAC, CGC, WBA, TGR, HUO and CSS


----------



## tge oracle (26 February 2016)

A profoundly disappointing result. I am questioning the progress of this company since listing and can't help thinking that it was a pump and dump to maximise the sale price for the Benders.......a bit like Dick Smith was by Anchorage Capital. Much of what is happening to HUO could be forseen, to a degree, and I now believe the company will assume a value much closer to it's real value ( not the $4.75 per share float price ). I can't say where that will be but do believe it will be significantly less than current value. As such, I am selling my entire holding in HUO until it completes it's re-valuation.



Disc – Invested in MGC, AAC, CGC, WBA, TGR, and CSS


----------



## Miner (25 February 2019)

tge oracle said:


> A profoundly disappointing result. I am questioning the progress of this company since listing and can't help thinking that it was a pump and dump to maximise the sale price for the Benders.......a bit like Dick Smith was by Anchorage Capital. Much of what is happening to HUO could be forseen, to a degree, and I now believe the company will assume a value much closer to it's real value ( not the $4.75 per share float price ). I can't say where that will be but do believe it will be significantly less than current value. As such, I am selling my entire holding in HUO until it completes it's re-valuation.
> 
> Disc – Invested in MGC, AAC, CGC, WBA, TGR, and CSS



Nothing has changed looks like since TGE Oracle has posted in 2016!
Today HUO has published a disappointing performance (look at the cash flow also)
But I could not understand the statutory profit being up by 45% with operating profit fell more than 50% and all negatives  but the reaction of market movement with positive price flow after this result. 
DNH: Have been following to see cheaper lobster price than buying this stock for a while.


----------



## galumay (25 February 2019)

I never understood the attraction of HUO compared to TGR.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 February 2021)

Huon seems to be thrashing in the water

_Huon Aquaculture Group Limited (ASX: HUO) has delivered a statutory loss of $95.3 million for the six months ended 31 December 2020 ($22.0 million NPAT pcp). The result includes a non-cash impairment charge of $113.9 million ($79.9 million after tax). Despite a 24% increase in revenue to $220.1 million on the strength of a 45% increase in harvest tonnage, earnings continued to be significantly impacted by COVID-19. The *reduction in global demand* for salmon resulted in a 28% fall in the international salmon price relative to the previous six months. This impacted pricing across all Huon’s distribution channels but particularly the lower priced spot export market. The scheduled increase in production resulted in a shift in the channel mix towards the international market which, during the half, accounted for 51% of total volume and contributed to a 15% drop in the overall average price to $11.41/HOG kg.  

In light of* recent unsolicited approaches*, the Board has initiated a strategic review to assess the potential for corporate level transactions for the benefit of shareholders.  Shareholders should not assume that any transaction will eventuate from the strategic review.   
_
(might be worth a tip for the Comp//)
_Three year, daily chart :_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 June 2021)

The Forrest family’s private investment arm, Tattarang, has paid almost $20 million for a 7.33 per cent stake in Huon.

Tattarang secured the stake in a block trade as Phil King’s Regal Funds Management, a long-time shareholder, sold out.



> Takeover suitors have been circling Huon, which announced in February that it had appointed advisers after receiving unsolicited offers for the business.




HUO reported a half-year statutory loss of $95.3 million in February, down from a net profit after tax of $22 million at the same time last year. The half-year result included a non-cash impairment charge of $113.9 million and a 24 per cent increase in revenue to $220.1 million after a 45 per cent jump in harvest tonnage.

The 19,293 tonne harvest was a record and Huon also reduced operating costs.  However, it reported an EBITDA loss of $100.1 million.

Founder and chairman Peter Bender and his family control more than 50 per cent of Huon.


----------



## divs4ever (6 August 2021)

Meat Giant JBS to Enter Fish Market With $314 Million Huon Deal​








						Meat Giant JBS to Enter Fish Market With $314 Million Huon Deal
					

(Bloomberg) -- JBS SA, the world’s biggest meat producer, is expanding into the fish business by acquiring Australian salmon producer Huon Aquaculture Group for A$425 million ($314 million). The deal already has the backing of the majority shareholders and is set to be completed by the end of...




					au.finance.yahoo.com
				




 DYOR

 i do not hold this share 

 i avoid aquaculture because it is just too easy to be hit be someone else's contamination 

 but i hope all the share-holders escape with a profit


----------



## galumay (6 August 2021)

Yep, thats a get out of jail free card for shareholders, plus that grub Twiggy knew something, bought the stake from Regal at $2.30!! Laughing all the way to the bank, thats why its so hard for the little guys to beat the big players, JBS would have already been looking at that time. 

Agree about aquaculture, I held TGR for a while, but I was never comfortable, they are commodity plays, price takers, massive capital requirements, black swans flapping all around, whether its disease, greenies, climate, always one hovering!


----------



## divs4ever (6 August 2021)

i think it was ATP that i was looking at about 10 years back  and they were hit by some contamination  , and that woke me up to the extra uncontrollable risks  so went for SHV ( where i did very nicely while i held them )

 but the big guys ( and their financial advisors ) often  hear insightful gossip ( insider-trading if you were Renee Rivkin )


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 August 2021)

_RECOMMENDED ACQUISITION OF HUON BY JBS _
Highlights  

 Huon has entered into a Scheme Implementation Deed with JBS to acquire 100% of Huon shares by way of a Scheme of Arrangement 
Under the terms of the Scheme, Huon shareholders will receive A$3.85 cash per Huon share 
Huon’s Board intends to declare a fully franked Special Dividend of up to A$0.125 per Huon share prior to implementation of the Scheme, which would enable Huon shareholders to realise additional benefits from franking credits of up to A$0.05 per Huon share


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 October 2021)

Huon Aquaculture appears almost certain to become foreign controlled, after Australia's Foreign Investment Review Board gave the green light to the takeover plan from Brazilian meat-processor JBS


----------



## System (22 November 2021)

On November 19th, 2021, Huon Aquaculture Group Limited (HUO) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between HUO and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in HUO by JBS Australia Pty Ltd.


----------

